# Advice on Immigration to NZ (from Australia)



## expat_indian (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,
I am originally from India and currently living and studying in Australia. I have recently finished my education and now am eligible to apply for TR/PR. 
I am an engineer by profession with 3-4 years of experience and I am finding it really hard to even get a interview call in Australia (since I dont have a PR). However, recently I was interviewed by a well known brand in NZ and they have offered me a job and visa sponsorship.
In this situation I have to leave Australia and migrate to NZ without applying for PR as I cannot leave the country for long term on a bridging visa. I have a option of applying PR offshore from NZ but I essentially close my doors to Australia for at least 1-1.5 years. 
I am very much positive about the NZ offer in hand, salary package etc. but at the same time worried reading about situation in NZ. If everybody is trying to get into Australia from NZ, is it worthwhile for me to leave Australia and come to NZ?
I am happy to listen to different views on my upside down situation.

Thanks


----------



## KiwiRoo (Feb 11, 2012)

Having a firm job offer from New Zealand is a plus, specially in current economic climate, as you say you are struggling to get an interview in Australia. Whether it will be worthwhile I guess is a decision only you can make once you take the chance. New Zealand is a lot smaller than Australia, meaning smaller scale business and job promotion opportunities, a lot would depend on your goals for the future. You could also apply for NZ PR and citizenship, which will allow you to work and live in Australia should you change your mind about working in NZ.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

KiwiRoo said:


> .... You could also apply for NZ PR and citizenship, which will allow you to work and live in Australia should you change your mind about working in NZ.


NZ PR does not allow you to work in Oz and you can only apply for citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## expat_indian (Feb 15, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> NZ PR does not allow you to work in Oz and you can only apply for citizenship after 5 years.


Thanks for the information, I am thinking of applying for a offshore australain PR as I am eligible for that and would get in in 1 yr. Would you like to comment on my situation explained in the original post?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

expat_indian said:


> Thanks for the information, I am thinking of applying for a offshore australain PR as I am eligible for that and would get in in 1 yr. Would you like to comment on my situation explained in the original post?


Sorry - no I don't have experience in that situation.


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

expat_indian said:


> Hi,
> I am originally from India and currently living and studying in Australia. I have recently finished my education and now am eligible to apply for TR/PR.
> I am an engineer by profession with 3-4 years of experience and I am finding it really hard to even get a interview call in Australia (since I dont have a PR). However, recently I was interviewed by a well known brand in NZ and they have offered me a job and visa sponsorship.
> In this situation I have to leave Australia and migrate to NZ without applying for PR as I cannot leave the country for long term on a bridging visa. I have a option of applying PR offshore from NZ but I essentially close my doors to Australia for at least 1-1.5 years.
> ...


Hey Buddy,

I am in the same boat. Which city in New Zealand are you moving and when? I would be moving to wellington from sydney. Look forward to hear from you.

Thanks
Jag


----------



## expat_indian (Feb 15, 2012)

jagmohansj said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I am in the same boat. Which city in New Zealand are you moving and when? I would be moving to wellington from sydney. Look forward to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Jag,
I am really glad to hear that.... I am moving from Sydney to Auckland... Probably end of this month.... are you working in engineering sector? n what are your plans about securing a PR in Australia, plz share.....


----------

